# Warmest thinker and coldest feeler in your life and their type?



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

Mine:


Warmest thinker - My ENTP friend. and My INTJ friend

ENTP: He is a year older than me and we are pretty close. He is very warm and caring despite being thinker. I think his 258 enneagram might be the cause though.

He helped me a lot when I was depressed and getting me out of that lump. And despite being quite tactical, he is much warmer than me when it comes to works. Though it usually gets him a reputation of being indecisive, but he is very adorable.

INTJ: Well, this guy pretty much lived with me for 3 yrs. And we are very close together. He is very warm and compassionate lad but he can be quite scary when he's angry. He helped me organizing my schedules a lot in high school years and still remain close together.



Coldest feeler - I don't know that many feelers on deeper levels but by far all feelers I know are extremely warm (ENFP, IxFPs, ISFJs, INFJs, ESFJs)


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

Coldest feeler: ISFJ mother

Warmest thinker: ISTJ father

Lol


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

That's a trick question because T's are known to radiate warmth in order to get what they want so even a Kevin Spacey could appear warm as a person.
On the other hand every bitter or unhappy person would appear as cold or a cynic and it's especially frequent among FP's.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Warmest thinkers: ENTP and INTJ 

My ENTP friend always goes and be nice and socially inviting toward everyone, even when in trolling mode ENTPs are infamously known for. 

An INTJ befriended me for being so consistent with his beliefs and views and sees me as a potential partner (or tool, but I suppose creators can have empathy to their creations). He gives me life advices sometime and treats me like he would to a brother. He's also conscious of what he says and outside of his bluntness, gives me a sense of hope (I'm saying this impersonally) with his supportive statements. 

Coldest feelers: ESFP and ISFJ 

My ESFP brother isn't like a typical feeler: he banters, he insults without a damn, he confronts directly without issues, he can be assertive, dominating, and aggressive. He got suspended once from an elementary school for beating out a kid, and he will tell it to you that you suck (brutally honest).

ISFJ great grandmother is an interesting case of feeler stoicism. Whenever she is working around her house (and that is always), she maintains a stoic look and doesn't express any kind of emotions even in the face of relative danger. Stone cold. She is more stoic than my agressive ISTP 8 dad (who is stoic until something is asking to be screamed and dictated at. To him anyway) and most other thinkers I know. Even me. There are extremely rare times when she smiles (there's photos of her smiling but reservely) toward her great grandchildren, but nothing beyond that emotionally. This woman wants to work until she dies, and regulating emotions is efficient to that.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

You're gonna get different kind of responses because people have different meanings of the expressions cold and warm. Stoic to me isn't "cold". Of course this is all based on our own personal experiences so I'm gonna say....

Warmest thinker I know is an ESTP who is my mom's friend. Of course they're not "warm" in the way an ESFJ is but many of the ESTP women I know are very caring deep down and want harmony. And no they're not mistyped ESFPs.

Coldest feeler... I'm thinking of an IxFP. I think Fi can come off as cold to my Fe self though I'm secretly jealous that they can express their true feelings and remain true to them.

I don't think people would call me "cold" but I've heard reserved, intimidating, and cool headed (which I absolutely am not inside - I am just not an expressive person unless it's within a close relationship. I act like things don't hurt me when they do).


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

Warmest thinker: My ISTP dad.

Coldest feeler: An ENFP I know at school. She doesn't really like me.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

There is only one right answer to this

coldest feeler infj
Warmest thinker estp


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

In general terms, I'd say ESTP/ESFP respectively.


Dominant Se couple with the other extroverted function makes it so that is really what will come out at the surface and it's....loud. The internal thought process of these two types is extremely hidden.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I agree that it depends a lot on our definition of warm and cold. Also I don't really know the MBTI type of most of the people around me.

But of the ones whose type I know, the thinker who feels the warmest to me is an ESTP at my job. She's very intense and energetic, which I seem to read as warmth. She's also very straightforward in expressing her views - she can be blunt at times, but she blurts out the positive just as easily as the critical. Her enthusiasm is contagious. 

The coldest feeler has to be my INFJ best friend. She can be quite diplomatic when she wants to, but one-on-one she has a lot of harsh things to say about the world and its inhabitants, ourselves included, and I'm wildly entertained around her.


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

Warmest Thinker: INTP, friend, John

Coldest Feeler: Former friend, INFJ


----------



## Allana (Apr 19, 2018)

Warmest thinker: my mom, ESTJ. 
Coldest feeler.... Ex-boyfrind, ISFP.


----------



## Typical ENFJ (Jan 14, 2019)

Warmest Thinker: ENTP
Coldest Feeler: ESFP


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Coldest feeler I know would probably be my ENFJ mother, she could probably easily be mistaken for an ENTJ.

I don't know about warmest thinker I know. I've met and befriended some warm INTPs online.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Tough call. An INTJ, ENTP and INTP friend all come to mind. Though they are "warm" in different ways.

As for coldest, my ISFP friend or ISFJ sister. But, again, it depends. In times of distress they would be there for you in a matter of seconds, no questions asked, especially if they were close to you.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I find IF types to be cold, well, cold is not the word I'd really use but they can strike me as indifferent or generally repelling / _unwelcoming_ might be the nicest word to use, not hostile but sometimes borders on it. I find it difficult to relate to this type of feeling, especially if the person in question is otherwise shy or socially avoidant for whatever reason.

Warmest thinking type to me is ENTP. Simply because this type complements mine in some way emotionally. Extroversion in general makes people seem more open than they actually might be.

This is funny to me because people often say I have a nice warm aura that I emit into the environment, surely that must be fraudulent for on the inside I don't feel that way (I feel some level of detachment or some type of control over emotion even when strongly expressing it and am not sure what is the cause). This is all so subjective it's difficult to take seriously at times the things people have to say about one another.


----------



## revolutioninthot (Oct 20, 2018)

Ime, the warmest thinker I've met is an ESTJ. Still very logical, but with a surprisingly warm and can-do attitude. The one I've met is understanding but will also call you out on your BS when you need it; helps you reach solutions that actually work to show you they care and keeps things real, which is much appreciated.

Coldest feeler would have to be ESFP (enneagram wise, both 8w7 and IV social blind). I know two, one is my sister's boyfriend and the other is a classmate of mine. Extremely blunt and confrontational, the ones I know have a propensity to make fun of others or joke in a way that a lot of people take in offense. They occasionally show a strange mix of Fi defensiveness and confronting others.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Warmest thinker: Idk, srsly. Might be my dad who is an ISTJ. 

Coldest feeler: An INFJ that loves to hate me c:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Warmest Thinkers:
ExTPs
(It’s the tert Fe, combined with aux Ti)
The nicest assholes you will ever meet

Coldest Feelers:
ISFx
Seriously when they are sweet or nice people they are the sweetest
But if you get a rotten egg of the bunch these are some ruthless mother fuckers
Like I am saying the most underated types of their potential malice


----------



## INTxress (Aug 25, 2018)

Warmest thinker: ENTP XD
Coldest feeler: xNFP 

Tbh I don't think thinker equates to cold and feeler equates to warm though. TPs are much more friendlier than FPs, the stereotypes don't really do us justice


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

INTxress said:


> Warmest thinker: ENTP XD
> Coldest feeler: xNFP
> 
> Tbh I don't think thinker equates to cold and feeler equates to warm though. TPs are much more friendlier than FPs, the stereotypes don't really do us justice


I think TPs have a different expression of coldness than TJs. TPs are impartial, not influenced by subjective feelings, and do something for the sake of fun/curiosity (trolling e.g). They never meant what they said, and if they did, they never meant it personally (emphasis on personally). 

TJs are serious, hardass-ish (with maybe INTJs being the least), and are passionate of what they said (low Fi user). If they do something, it's probably for the sake of work/impersonal reason, and if they upset you, they mean it seriously and you should feel (or not feel) accordingly to X reason. 

FPs are subjective, more passionate than TJs, and hard to decipher what is going on internally (Fi is the most subjective function along with Ni). How they do is more align with their values/feelings, and they intrinsically don't care for social norms (key word: intrinsically) since that is limiting to the subject, and social norms are somewhat antithetical to Fi (let subject go to the object based on his SUBJECTIVE feelings/values, don't force the subject to the object for OBJECTIVE reasons). 

FJs are friendly, harmonious, and mothery figures (Fe abides to mass subjectivity). If something or someone offends, is it worth to be offensively offended because of a few words or a negative person? To sacrifice external harmony? That get them contemplative. Sometime, it is bad if not more to react offensively than to avoid that offensiveness and say that the person or thing did something bad out of social norms than out of subjective feelz. Hopefully, they're not alone in that regard.


----------

